
Say hello to Liliputing’s new commenting system - pmontra
https://liliputing.com/2017/03/say-hello-liliputings-new-commenting-system.html
======
pmontra
TLDR: "I would have been happy to become a paying Disqus customer. But not
without local database synchronization… and not with the level of non-support
I’ve received over the past few weeks."

